# Survives Bear Attack with Small Caliber Pistol



## hortysir (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## Big Fitz (Jul 11, 2012)

That's funny.  Needs to be in humor.


----------



## hortysir (Jul 11, 2012)

Big Fitz said:


> That's funny.  Needs to be in humor.



oops.....
forgot about that subforum


----------



## Newby (Jul 11, 2012)

In my version of the story the girlfiend would pull out her .357 and shoot both the boyfriend and the bear.


----------



## Cowman (Jul 11, 2012)

It wasn't a bear. It was a person in a bear suit. It was in all the papers.

Cannibalism strikes again.


----------



## hortysir (Jul 11, 2012)

Damned those Bath Salts!!!


----------



## Paulie (Jul 11, 2012)

Chalk another saved life up to gun rights!


----------



## chikenwing (Jul 11, 2012)

hortysir said:


>



OUCH Like they say you don't have to be 1st just not last!!


----------



## hjmick (Jul 11, 2012)

You need be only faster than the slowest person in your party...


----------



## Intense (Jul 11, 2012)

Moved.


----------



## bouncingbig (Jul 13, 2012)

This is a classic. You don't have to be faster than the bear, just faster than the person you're with.


----------

